# Does organic tea ever go bad?



## Saundu (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello, I recently brewed up some organic tea in a 40 gallon rain barrel. I made sure to use non chlorinated water, alfalfa tea bags, a couple horse puckeys, molasses, earth juice catalyst, earch juice grow. I have had the mixture outside for about two weeks and I have been filling my gallon jars as needed. I have an aerator along with a circulation pump running full time. Will this mixture eventually go bad? or not? Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes organic teas go bad. Here is a good link to get you started. microbeorganics.com


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes it will die and smell really bad. The microbes eat all the food then die. I use mine anywhere from 36-48 hours. After 48 they start to die unless you keep adding food.


----------



## Saundu (Jan 20, 2017)

That's why I asked, because I smelled it and it smelled like a cider. I have been feeding it to my plants and one of two strains likes and the other ...thumbs down. I need to figure out a program soon as I will be bringing them into their brand new grow room. Any favorite watering programs and I know there are a LOT please feel free to post. Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2017)

I tea mine once every 3-4 weeks.


----------

